# TURP Assistance Please



## caromissunc1 (Mar 14, 2012)

My doc performed a TURP.  After the patient got into the recovery room, he began to bleed into the catheter.  Although the doctor tried bladder irrigation in the recovery room, he made the decision to take him back to the operating room for control of post-op bleeding.  
I noticed that the CPT code 52601, covers a prostate removal as well as post-operative bleeding control.  In light of this, can I charge for the 2nd return to the OR?


----------



## cardinalgcil (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe you can charge for both surgeries.  I would append a 78modifier to the second surgery


----------



## valeriealbert (May 4, 2012)

cardinalgcil said:


> I believe you can charge for both surgeries.  I would append a 78modifier to the second surgery



I agree with billing both surgeries with 78 modifier on the second since they had already completed the surgery and the patient had to be taken back to the OR.


----------

